# Super Far Away Rides



## happyweather (Feb 6, 2019)

For several days, I've gotten requests, accepted them, and then found that I am taking people WAY out of the metro.

Problem is, when you leave the Tulsa metro, there are only cows between that far-out city and Tulsa. 

Nice hour long drive. But on the way back, it's my gas and my toll fees. (toll fees on one night were 10 bucks).

There's not a chance in hades that I'd get a ride from that far away city on a Tuesday night.

This metro is not like SoCal. There is no chance of anyone asking for a ride to Tulsa on my way back.

So, IS THERE A WAY TO LIMIT DISTANCE TO DESTINATIONS?

I picked the person up, for instance, in downtown. Then I took them WAY far away. 

How can I limit this?

Thanks!


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

happyweather said:


> So, IS THERE A WAY TO LIMIT DISTANCE TO DESTINATIONS?


If you get a long trip notification then ignore it. Otherwise, nope.


----------



## happyweather (Feb 6, 2019)

nachoman said:


> If you get a long trip notification then ignore it. Otherwise, nope.


But, I don't get a long trip notification. When they get in the car, should I just refuse to take them? Thanks!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know how you get an hour long drive without getting a 45+ notification.

But yes, you can decline a ride any time. But if you've already started the trip, then you risk that 1-star for the trouble.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

happyweather said:


> But, I don't get a long trip notification. When they get in the car, should I just refuse to take them? Thanks!


You can either do that or negotiate your return trip in cash. If they can at least pay for your gas coming back I don't see a problem.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The one good thing about being in the boonies... yes, pings are few and far between... but so are the other ants. And if you do pick up a ride it's likely going to be a decent one.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

this would not be an issue if fuber/gryft payed drivers a fair "fare" . I will always charge both ways, if the meter says $50, I add on a 2x mutiplier, $100 !
The way to limit this is not drive x or base fares, or ask before starting trip, if it's out of area, ask for a return fee ( based on time use $60 hour ), Dont be a chump


----------



## happyweather (Feb 6, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> this would not be an issue if fuber/gryft payed drivers a fair "fare" . I will always charge both ways, if the meter says $50, I add on a 2x mutiplier, $100 !
> The way to limit this is not drive x or base fares, or ask before starting trip, if it's out of area, ask for a return fee ( based on time use $60 hour ), Dont be a chump


How do you charge them when it's all on the app? When you find out where they are going, do you tell them you need cash for the trip back? I'm all OK with that, but if they say no and I cancel the trip, won't I be charged?
Thanks!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You are allowed to ask for compensation for a return trip for them taking you out of your working area. 

If they don't want to cover your tolls and gas then I would cancel the ride and not charge rider. 

You don't have to take those rides if they take you away from your working area also.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

As others have said, you're an independent contractor and you don't have to take ANY ride -- even if you accepted it. If the trip is not cost-effective and the pax won't pay for your return trip, cancel.

And as Iann suggested above, DO NOT charge the pax the cancellation fee. It's worth it to you to cancel the ride, and it's not the rider's fault the ride doesn't work for you.

I would also notify Uber immediately of the circumstances -- "The trip was XX miles out of my area, and I simply can't go that far." Do that IMMEDIATELY, because Uber believes whoever contacts them first, regardless of the facts.

Two caveats:

It's a cancellation, and cancellations can hurt you if you do them a LOT.
If you call the pax first, and then cancel, it looks a lot like you are cherry-picking rides (which you are), and that's a no-no that will get you deactivated.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber is supposed to send you a 45+ minute notification for all long rides. They do this in all markets. I have never received a ride where it was over 45 minutes without me already knowing it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I receive plenty of 45+ rides without notification. If advance notice was consistent I’d cherry pick. That’s why advance notice is not consistent.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Something tells me that ant accepts a ping regardless of Long Trip Notification...accepts all excited then has post ride walk of shame back home.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> this would not be an issue if fuber/gryft payed drivers a fair "fare" . I will always charge both ways, if the meter says $50, I add on a 2x mutiplier, $100 !
> The way to limit this is not drive x or base fares, or ask before starting trip, if it's out of area, ask for a return fee ( based on time use $60 hour ), Dont be a chump


Do you pay the UPS to drive the truck all day until it gets to your house, and then also pay the UPS truck to drive back to the terminal? The rider (and your IC agreement) is to take pass from A to B and be paid time and miles + base.

You are very bad a business.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Do you pay the UPS to drive the truck all day until it gets to your house, and then also pay the UPS truck to drive back to the terminal? The rider (and your IC agreement) is to take pass from A to B and be paid time and miles + base.
> 
> You are very bad a business.


Yea, I'm very bad... and your IC agreement has changed many times in the last 4 years, that was how we did it back in 2015, pax agreed to 2x surge via text msg, send to uber after trip, bingo get paid 2x surge for the out of area trip.

I only do lyft lux, and I do towncar taxi. Most of my regular riders met up via hotel front desk, with a few from lyft. Your comparing livery service to ups truck ? Not a good comparison, but I understood what your saying.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

happyweather said:


> For several days, I've gotten requests, accepted them, and then found that I am taking people WAY out of the metro.
> 
> Problem is, when you leave the Tulsa metro, there are only cows between that far-out city and Tulsa.
> 
> ...


Nothing between your city and that far off city except cows. In my marke there is nothing between Ft Myers/Naples and Miami except alligators. And they don't use Uber either

The first Miami trip I got; I took, and then I complained to Uber and asked about charging a return trip fee. Their answer was quite clear. They understood these long rides could be unprofitable but we are not permitted to negotiate off app payments. We are free to cancel but that's are only choice

I've crunched the numbers and have decided to take these long rides when I get them. I don't lose money doing them even returning home empty. I don't make as much as I'd like, but I don't lose either. I have found that if I take the good with the bad, things tend to even out by the end of the week


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

One more caveat.
If the destination you wish to cancel on is in area you don't want to go (high crime,etc) be careful. The pax may complain you cancelled because yoy are a racist and that can get you deactivated.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Yea, I'm very bad... and your IC agreement has changed many times in the last 4 years, that was how we did it back in 2015, pax agreed to 2x surge via text msg, send to uber after trip, bingo get paid 2x surge for the out of area trip.
> 
> I only do lyft lux, and I do towncar taxi. Most of my regular riders met up via hotel front desk, with a few from lyft. Your comparing livery service to ups truck ? Not a good comparison, but I understood what your saying.


The agreement from 2015 has no meaning.

This is more of a know your market thing. I'll take a long pickup on Lyft (who, unlike Uber, doesn't have a long pickup fee) only to certain towns as I know there is nothing there and 90%+ its going to be a $25+ ride back into town. They are just happy someone came that far out to get them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Don't start the trip until they tell you the destination. This should be part of your verification process anyway. They give you the name and destination.

If it's someplace far, where you're not going to get any rides, and it's a financial loss for you, explain that to the pax. DO NOT ASK FOR MORE MONEY... wait for them to take the hint and offer. If it's enough to make you happy, make sure to get it in cash up front. You can also get a Square reader and run CCs. Put "Tip" in the reason for the charge.

Make sure the entire exchange is recorded on your dashcam and keep the footage for at least 6 months. Upload it to the cloud somewhere or put it on a zip drive at home.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I receive plenty of 45+ rides without notification. If advance notice was consistent I'd cherry pick. That's why advance notice is not consistent.


Consider yourself lucky. I've had one 45+ trip in the past month.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NOXDriver said:


> Do you pay the UPS to drive the truck all day until it gets to your house, and then also pay the UPS truck to drive back to the terminal? The rider (and your IC agreement) is to take pass from A to B and be paid time and miles + base.
> 
> You are very bad a business.


The UPS drivers are getting paid the entire time they're working, so yes.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Their answer was quite clear. They understood these long rides could be unprofitable but we are not permitted to negotiate off app payments. We are free to cancel but that's are only choice


It's because they're greedy and they want a cut of what you negotiate which they have no real claim to. In effect they're two separate transactions. The deal they struck with uber to get them from point A to B and the the deal you struck with the rider to get you back to point A from point B. As an independent contractor by telling you you can't negotiate a payment for your return on your terms is interfering with your independent contractor status. This is one of those areas that uber wants the control over drivers as if drivers were employees, but only wants to pay, and responsibilities it legally has to independent contractors.

Here's how you can deal with that next time if you choose. Next time turn on your camera so the rider knows they're being recorded, and negotiate a deal where you drop off the pax at their destination, but don't end the ride until you get back to your city, or general work area.

By doing that you've met uber's stated terms to you; no off-app payment was negotiated. If they try to deny the payment, which they won't because they want their cut, show them the email exchange where they told you no off-app blah blah blah.

If the rider complains there was no deal pull out the video. That's one of the reasons you want to make sure they know they're being recorded negotiating so they can't claim duress and they're a lot less likely to even try denying the deal for a refund of the backend ride without them.

Just remember to keep that video for at least a month.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

FWIW, I saw a video once where this was the subject. His solution was to negotiate the return fee with the pax. He then texted them, through the app, outlining the deal and have them text back their agreement. Then, after the trip was done he submitted to uber a fee adjustment noting the accepted agreement.

This seems to meet all the requirements as the return trip fee is agreed to, the additional fee is not 'off app' and documentation is in the system if the rider balks.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Iann said:


> You are allowed to ask for compensation for a return trip for them taking you out of your working area.


Not anymore.

Uber quietly deleted that statement from their pax help page.


CarpeNoctem said:


> FWIW, I saw a video once where this was the subject. His solution was to negotiate the return fee with the pax. He then texted them, through the app, outlining the deal and have them text back their agreement. Then, after the trip was done he submitted to uber a fee adjustment noting the accepted agreement.
> 
> This seems to meet all the requirements as the return trip fee is agreed to, the additional fee is not 'off app' and documentation is in the system if the rider balks.


Uber deleted the clause concerning drivers charging return trip fees from their pax help page.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> Uber quietly deleted that statement from their pax help page.
> 
> Uber deleted the clause concerning drivers charging return trip fees from their pax help page.


If they did then you'll have to find it on this site. It's here...somewhere. 
You can also find rate history here for every market. Figures showing 2013 pay = to double what you can earn now.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberXking said:


> If they did then you'll have to find it on this site. It's here...somewhere.
> You can also find rate history here for every market. Figures showing 2013 pay = to double what you can earn now.


This site probably has no mention of that clause being removed.

Uber revised their driver contract in 2017, making even more restrictive than it was before.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> It's because they're greedy and they want a cut of what you negotiate which they have no real claim to. In effect they're two separate transactions. The deal they struck with uber to get them from point A to B and the the deal you struck with the rider to get you back to point A from point B. As an independent contractor by telling you you can't negotiate a payment for your return on your terms is interfering with your independent contractor status. This is one of those areas that uber wants the control over drivers as if drivers were employees, but only wants to pay, and responsibilities it legally has to independent contractors.
> 
> Here's how you can deal with that next time if you choose. Next time turn on your camera so the rider knows they're being recorded, and negotiate a deal where you drop off the pax at their destination, but don't end the ride until you get back to your city, or general work area.
> 
> ...


Ubers motivations dont matter to this discussion and It dosent matter whether they are greedy or not, Sure we are independent contractors but we are obligated to do what we do in accordance with the terms of contracts we enter into

Uber finds the customer and sets the price, The customer accepts the price or not...If they accept, we provide the ride If we accept the ride, we accept the terms And there is nothing in those contracts that allows us to raise the price on certain rides

Dont like it???....then do your own marketing and find customers yourself..and set prices yourself (and buy your own commercial insurance)

so sure you can negotiate a return fee, just as uber can continue to supply you with customers......or not


----------



## happyweather (Feb 6, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I've had one 45+ trip in the past month.


NOT LUCKY.


Iann said:


> You are allowed to ask for compensation for a return trip for them taking you out of your working area.
> 
> If they don't want to cover your tolls and gas then I would cancel the ride and not charge rider.
> 
> ...





Wonkytonk said:


> It's because they're greedy and they want a cut of what you negotiate which they have no real claim to. In effect they're two separate transactions. The deal they struck with uber to get them from point A to B and the the deal you struck with the rider to get you back to point A from point B. As an independent contractor by telling you you can't negotiate a payment for your return on your terms is interfering with your independent contractor status. This is one of those areas that uber wants the control over drivers as if drivers were employees, but only wants to pay, and responsibilities it legally has to independent contractors.
> 
> Here's how you can deal with that next time if you choose. Next time turn on your camera so the rider knows they're being recorded, and negotiate a deal where you drop off the pax at their destination, but don't end the ride until you get back to your city, or general work area.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Do you pay the UPS to drive the truck all day until it gets to your house, and then also pay the UPS truck to drive back to the terminal? The rider (and your IC agreement) is to take pass from A to B and be paid time and miles + base.
> 
> You are very bad a business.


Actually, depending on how rural you are...

https://www.ups.com/us/en/shipping/surcharges/delivery-extended-area.page


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Ubers motivations dont matter to this discussion


Well, yes they do, I mean their motivations impact every aspect of the driving experience for drivers, but I mean, if that doesn't matter to you, I guess, well...,well, I guess I'm not really sure how to even think about that much less feel about that.

Really my post isn't about uber's motivations, and a fair read of my response to you would disclose that, sure there was an observation about its motivations, but that was secondary to the meat of my post, which was an effort to show you how to work within the parameters YOU SAID uber gave you.

Apparently you didn't like the advice, so fine, don't take it.

You should probably not ever complain about that situation again though unless you've followed through on mine and other's advice on working within the app.

Your choice. Choose.

If you ever complain about this subject again, or if you ever offer advice on this subject again in any way suggesting there are no other options. I will remind you of this discussion.



> Dont like it???....


Drivers make most of the money uber leeches from them, but really liking it or not liking uber has absolutely nothing to do with how to deal with uber on the issue you complained about.

Fug, you would be hard pressed to find a non-shill driver on here who does like everything about uber, or lyft.

BTW I didn't just say Fug you there. Just in case you decided to take offense about that.

Here's the deal, they gave you an option, you completely missed it, but they did give you on option to work within the app. Now you can take that or leave it at your discretion, but it has really absolutely nothing to do with liking or hating Uber. Since you seem to like it, take it.



> so sure you can negotiate a return fee, just as uber can continue to supply you with customers......or not


Well gee thanks for granting me the permission you stated above uber granted you the permission to do though you seemed to have missed it utterly, but thanks man, I guess. Yeah.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Well, yes they do, I mean their motivations impact every aspect of the driving experience for drivers, but I mean, if that doesn't matter to you, I guess, well...,well, I guess I'm not really sure how to even think about that much less feel about that.
> 
> Really my post isn't about uber's motivations, and a fair read of my response to you would disclose that, sure there was an observation about its motivations, but that was secondary to the meat of my post, which was an effort to show you how to work within the parameters YOU SAID uber gave you.
> 
> ...


Im not complaining.. I did complain to Uber, and got an answer... I dont like it but this is ubers sandbox Im playing in.... So I play by their rules

and its not that I dont like your advice... Its that its bad advice... Its like advising a driver thats afraid of his passengers, to carry a gun.. Whether or not I think thats a good idea, its against uber policy.

Uber gave me two choices.. do the ride according to the rules, or cancel
So, Im not going to leave the meter on, even with the customers approval,,, Thats gotta be against policy,,,, and I think Id probably get caught and I dont like it

Im not giving you permission to do anything, I dont care what you do... all Im doing is sharing what I know on this topic

what they sent me was quite clear on the subject of return trip fees
The link below goes to a copy of the communication I had with uber on this topic

.https://www.dropbox.com/s/dv3i9m9ybjm3fjg/uber policy re long trips20190208_19075910.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Do you guys know what is worse than this....its Super Duper Far Away Rides.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

oldfart said:


> .[URL .pdf?dl=0[/URL]


You posted a link for a pdf file please feel free to quote the contents you feel are relavant to this discussion here.


oldfart said:


> Uber gave me two choices.. do the ride according to the rules, or cancel


As you stated in your initial complaint against uber these were the rules given you by uber.



> Their answer was quite clear. They understood these long rides could be unprofitable but we are not permitted to negotiate *off app payments*. We are free to cancel but that's are only choice


So don't do off app payments if that's what you're afraid will get you kicked off the platform as I've stated before when I, and others offered you options.

So explain to me please how advice given you on how to work within the parameters you stated uber gave you is bad advice?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> You posted a link for a pdf file please feel free to quote the contents you feel are relavant to this discussion here.


are you saying that you cant open the link.

sorry. here is the key part

"We understand that long trips may be uneconomical when it means that you will be going back to your home area with no riders, If upon arrival you determine that the riders destination is further than you are comfortable driving, you may politely cancel the trip"


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

happyweather said:


> But, I don't get a long trip notification. When they get in the car, should I just refuse to take them? Thanks!


Don't start the trip before they get in. If you cancel the trip before 5 minutes, it comes up as a cancel. You won't get a cancel fee, because the rider did what they were supposed to do, but you won't get rated or have to do the trip.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

oldfart said:


> are you saying that you cant open the link.
> 
> sorry. here is the key part
> 
> "We understand that long trips may be uneconomical when it means that you will be going back to your home area with no riders, If upon arrival you determine that the riders destination is further than you are comfortable driving, you may politely cancel the trip"


I'm saying I did not even attempt to open the link, that you should have quoted the contents of the link that supported your position, and that I reported the post as a possible uberpeople.net user information harvesting link.

Looking at your quote I do note though that what you did quote just now says nothing about the necessity to refrain from off-app negotiations.

Does your linked file include anything of relevance with regard to your initial statement about that?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The UPS drivers are getting paid the entire time they're working, so yes.


LOL that was the lamest analogy I've seen in quite a while!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Not anymore.
> Uber quietly deleted that statement from their pax help page.
> Uber deleted the clause concerning drivers charging return trip fees from their pax help page.


Thanks for bringing me up to date here.

I remember when someone posted the original page and I believe I copied that page, but I'm not sure. I'll have to check.

Even still if they haven't expressly stated it's not allowed, which I don't believe they have, and how can they really, without compromising our independent contractor status in the eyes of the law, or without admitting there are rides which are financial losses for drivers?

I mean the second they did the number of drivers widely broadcasting that to other drivers would be through the roof.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

"The ride is not financially viable to me because..."

List the reasons. If they take the hint and offer to make it worth your while then great. If not then cancel.

You didn't ask for anything--they offered.

By the way, if you start the trip but don't move (and don't take more than a couple minutes) when you End Trip, it automagically turns into a Cancel and asks for the reason for the cancel.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

@Nats121 is right on here. Uber, being the wonderful partner they are, changed their policy on this some months back. Not only can you not ask for a return fee any longer but you are not even supposed to cancel after seeing the destination. " If the trip is too long, simply decline and pass it to another driver willing to take it". The kicker is they only tell you that it will be longer than 45 minutes and don't give the direction so what if I can do an hour long trip but not a 4 hour trip? It is a joke.

That said I still outright refuse unmarked long trips in my market and even decline 40 minute trips to nowhere that would cause me to miss easy surge by making up a white lie. I'm sure another driver will do it but not I. Riders who use Uber for these marathon trips are just as bad of abusers as those who expect drive thru or grocery shopping while you wait for pennies. But make up your own mind on the matter.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I'm saying I did not even attempt to open the link, that you should have quoted the contents of the link that supported your position, and that I reported the post as a possible uberpeople.net user information harvesting link.
> 
> Looking at your quote I do note though that what you did quote just now says nothing about the necessity to refrain from off-app negotiations.
> 
> Does your linked file include anything of relevance with regard to your initial statement about that?


Yes


mrpjfresh said:


> @Nats121 is right on here. Uber, being the wonderful partner they are, changed their policy on this some months back. Not only can you not ask for a return fee any longer but you are not even supposed to cancel after seeing the destination. " If the trip is too long, simply decline and pass it to another driver willing to take it". The kicker is they only tell you that it will be longer than 45 minutes and don't give the direction so what if I can do an hour long trip but not a 4 hour trip? It is a joke.
> 
> That said I still outright refuse unmarked long trips in my market and even decline 40 minute trips to nowhere that would cause me to miss easy surge by making up a white lie. I'm sure another driver will do it but not I. Riders who use Uber for these marathon trips are just as bad of abusers as those who expect drive thru or grocery shopping while you wait for pennies. But make up your own mind on the matter.


The communication I got from them said that you could cancel after you arrive if you find that the distance is more than you are comfortable with...but the cancellation is a cancellation and will affect your cancellation rate

The problem in my market is the same as you describe.. a 45min+ or 60mi+ ride is usually a great ride, mostly high speed interstate to an area with million dollar condos and high end hotels, where you are likely to get a ride right back to the airport... But a 60min+ ride could also be to Miami, I could choose to work there the rest of the day, but I would have to get home sooner or later, and its unlikely someone wants to go from Miami to Ft Myers


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

There's a thread on here that talks about Uber allowing driver to negotiate with passenger that driver stays on Trip until getting back to their market. Search it on Uber and here to find details.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

oldfart said:


> The communication I got from them said that you could cancel after you arrive if you find that the distance is more than you are comfortable with...but the cancellation is a cancellation and will affect your cancellation rate


Yea, I think you're okay to cancel honestly. I just think they don't want it right there in black in white as a broad brush policy for legal reasons, likely having to do with destination discrimination or something similar. It is a nice to have your response in writing and saved however just in case. You never know with "zee Uber".


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> @Nats121 is right on here. Uber, being the wonderful partner they are, changed their policy on this some months back. Not only can you not ask for a return fee any longer but


That's the sticking point right there. @Nats121 is always on his game so I'm not doubting they changed the website. I have yet to see where they've explicitly disallowed the policy though.

Even oldfart's response from them makes clear their sticking point was on-app negotiation. Frankly I doubt that's even legal given the fact we're supposed to be independent contractors.

I don't believe they have explicitly stated the practice is banned, because to do so interferes with the legal balance between employee and independent contractor.

I believe they want us to think the practice isn't allowed for sure.

Until they expressly say otherwise and expose themselves to legal challenge in the balance I don't see how they can take action against drivers.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

as many have said, when you get that 45+ and your curious about it DONT call to verify or txt that shows cherry picking. just arrive at location, and DO NOT start trip. You ask where there going, and if its out of the city you say
"Im very sorry, its taking me away from home and my working area and the dead miles back, im losing $"
and you say that in a respectful but sympathetic Voice to give them the hint to negotiate a return fee. if they decline You cancel and hit Do not charge rider so theyu have no ill intentions to cause you headache. and go about your way.


----------



## happyweather (Feb 6, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Don't start the trip until they tell you the destination. This should be part of your verification process anyway. They give you the name and destination.
> 
> If it's someplace far, where you're not going to get any rides, and it's a financial loss for you, explain that to the pax. DO NOT ASK FOR MORE MONEY... wait for them to take the hint and offer. If it's enough to make you happy, make sure to get it in cash up front. You can also get a Square reader and run CCs. Put "Tip" in the reason for the charge.
> 
> Make sure the entire exchange is recorded on your dashcam and keep the footage for at least 6 months. Upload it to the cloud somewhere or put it on a zip drive at home.


So helpful. I appreciate you!


----------



## Immortal (Apr 4, 2017)

I received a trip that was on Lyft. It was close to an hour with no notification. Probably doesn't work all the time.


Coachman said:


> I don't know how you get an hour long drive without getting a 45+ notification.
> 
> But yes, you can decline a ride any time. But if you've already started the trip, then you risk that 1-star for the trouble.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

happyweather said:


> For several days, I've gotten requests, accepted them, and then found that I am taking people WAY out of the metro.
> 
> Problem is, when you leave the Tulsa metro, there are only cows between that far-out city and Tulsa.
> 
> ...


Don't you get the "40+ min" long trip notification, before accepting the trip?


SuzeCB said:


> Don't start the trip until they tell you the destination. This should be part of your verification process anyway. They give you the name and destination.
> 
> If it's someplace far, where you're not going to get any rides, and it's a financial loss for you, explain that to the pax. DO NOT ASK FOR MORE MONEY... wait for them to take the hint and offer. If it's enough to make you happy, make sure to get it in cash up front. You can also get a Square reader and run CCs. Put "Tip" in the reason for the charge.
> 
> Make sure the entire exchange is recorded on your dashcam and keep the footage for at least 6 months. Upload it to the cloud somewhere or put it on a zip drive at home.


Isn't that illegal? I think that falls under destination discrimination under the TOS?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I understand OP’s concern since there really isn’t a whole lot within 45 minutes of Tulsa. Driven through there many times (not while doing ridesharing, though). Just pick the way that works for you. There are a lot of people who bend all kinds of rules set by Uber or Lyft and get away with it. Don’t be surprised if it comes and bites you in the ass at some point, though. 

Did a 45+ last night which took me definitely out of my market. Actually..., out of the whole damn state! Across the border to a casino. During the small talk I threw it out there that Uber doesn’t pay my empty miles back through 30+ miles of no mans land and I guess he took it to heart since he gave me a $10 bill and a fiver in the app. I was okay with that.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

I get notification on all trips of the distance before I even accept the request. Whether it’s 1 minute or 2 hours. Do you not have the Uber Pro program in your area?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Uber Pro in Tulsa, Oklahoma? Pretty sure the program hasn’t reached their shores yet.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Don't you get the "40+ min" long trip notification, before accepting the trip?
> 
> Isn't that illegal? I think that falls under destination discrimination under the TOS?


You can make your own hours. Time is in your control. Also, since Lyft limits you to a certain amount of money per trip ($350?), even Prime, and Uber limits (or can limit) to 4 hours on trip, yeah, you can turn down a trip for how long it will take or that you will lose $$.

Some major cities are problems for claiming the money issue, though. NYC is one of them, even though drivers from outside NYC CAN'T get rides back until they're out of the city.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm in Phoenix. We get requests to take pax to Las Vegas from time to time. Since we can't do any LV pickups due to being another state I have called Uber and gotten a return trip fee back to my market area. From there I use the destination filter to troll for rides back towards Phoenix. While I never get one all the way I do pick up rides headed in the direction to help offset costs. It usually covers the gas back at a minimum.


oldfart said:


> Yes
> 
> The communication I got from them said that you could cancel after you arrive if you find that the distance is more than you are comfortable with...but the cancellation is a cancellation and will affect your cancellation rate
> 
> The problem in my market is the same as you describe.. a 45min+ or 60mi+ ride is usually a great ride, mostly high speed interstate to an area with million dollar condos and high end hotels, where you are likely to get a ride right back to the airport... But a 60min+ ride could also be to Miami, I could choose to work there the rest of the day, but I would have to get home sooner or later, and its unlikely someone wants to go from Miami to Ft Myers


Also, if you don't have Uber Pro in your market area yet why do you care about cancel rate. Has no effect on you.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I like my steak done ""medium well" and I like my rides "medium" long

I dropped a group at the airport this morning and made the judgement that it would take a little more than an hour to work through the queue. It actually took a little longer but I got a 60+ ride. As it turned out it was 80 miles $69 from lyft plus $40 tip I deadheadwd back to the airport, happy



BlueNOX said:


> I'm in Phoenix. We get requests to take pax to Las Vegas from time to time. Since we can't do any LV pickups due to being another state I have called Uber and gotten a return trip fee back to my market area. From there I use the destination filter to troll for rides back towards Phoenix. While I never get one all the way I do pick up rides headed in the direction to help offset costs. It usually covers the gas back at a minimum.
> 
> Also, if you don't have Uber Pro in your market area yet why do you care about cancel rate. Has no effect on you.


I dont care.. im just reporting what they told me


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

happyweather said:


> For several days, I've gotten requests, accepted them, and then found that I am taking people WAY out of the metro.
> 
> Problem is, when you leave the Tulsa metro, there are only cows between that far-out city and Tulsa.
> 
> ...


Then find another job, there are no guarantees and you accepted a job fully knowing that you're providing a service to passengers, "passengers are not there to serve you."


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I like my steak done ""medium well" and I like my rides "medium" long
> 
> I dropped a group at the airport this morning and made the judgement that it would take a little more than an hour to work through the queue. It actually took a little longer but I got a 60+ ride. As it turned out it was 80 miles $69 from lyft plus $40 tip I deadheadwd back to the airport, happy
> 
> I dont care.. im just reporting what they told me


If you don't care why are you here? Just to complain that you don't like something? Perhaps rideshare is not for you. Do they have jobs there watching rain drops dry? Your personality might be better suited for that.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> If you don't care why are you here? Just to complain that you don't like something? Perhaps rideshare is not for you. Do they have jobs there watching rain drops dry? Your personality might be better suited for that.


was responding to this, suggesting I shouldn't care about cancellations

"*Also, if you don't have Uber Pro in your market area yet why do you care about cancel rate. Has no effect on you."*

Should I care more about my cancel rate?


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...-?nodeId=776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1
"You may also pay an additional charge to your driver for other costs or inconveniences, such as a parking fee to enter a venue or a *long return trip after arrival at your final destination*."

I just copied and pasted this from the publicly available pax website today, February 11, 2019.

I've had no issues with _return to boundary_, or _return to service area_ fees. Pax either pay, or they find another way to get to their destination. I don't ask for permission, I just negotiate. Some will, some won't, so what, who's next?

I keep a map of my service area in my log book, along with a list of larger cities, universities, and military bases that are often requested, with a fee estimate based on 50% of the base rate per mile, per minute, using the app and Google Maps.

Because these fees may be more than the gratuity function will allow, and the fact that many pax have lied to me, I refuse to accept these fees via the app. The must be paid in cash, Venmo, Zelle, and they must be paid in advance before the trip begins. No refunds.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I would be extremely careful about requesting money from passengers to compensate for the return trip. And running credit cards? Unless you are a commercial driver, I'd stay far away from that. 

Remember that all exchange of money, apart from tips, is through the app. This is for tax purposes and the law - again, the typical driver is not considered a commercial driver. 

Regarding long trips, I love them. I drive a very fuel efficient vehicle and often earn enough from the ride that I just call it a day. I have also received excellent tips without asking for them, generally the pax is incredibly grateful for the ride and for me not complaining - in fact, I always tell them that I appreciate long trips, which I do. 

I had two back to back long trips one day, ended up with around $300 in fares and tips for both.

Calling Uber regarding the "dead head" trip is the best option.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If Uber cared they would have and increased rate for long trips taking a driver out of their market area. Maybe something like 15% increase in mileage rate. It would help with the return trip home and also help with drivers accepting more long trips.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> I get notification on all trips of the distance before I even accept the request. Whether it's 1 minute or 2 hours. Do you not have the Uber Pro program in your area?


Cool. That's a great feature every driver should have!!


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Cool. That's a great feature every driver should have!!


It's part of the Uber pro program they have in beta testing in Phoenix and other cities. You earn points for each ride, then need cancel rate at 4% or lower and accept rate at 85% and above.

Here's a screenshot of the rewards. It's worth having. Uber is paying tuition for my daughter to attend ASU in Tempe.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Drivers have successfully called Uber and gotten return fees? How much?


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Platform rates for time and miles back to the drivers workable (where they can accept a request) area. 

I’ve gotten them on trips to Las Vegas because I’m from Phoenix. This means from the drop off point to the state line.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The UPS drivers are getting paid the entire time they're working, so yes.


BUT NOT BY YOU. Jeeze is common sense not a thing anymore???


BlueNOX said:


> I have called Uber and gotten a return trip fee back to my market area.


Proof of it being done in the last year please.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> BUT NOT BY YOU. Jeeze is common sense not a thing anymore???
> 
> Proof of it being done in the last year please.


Haven't had one in the past year.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...-?nodeId=776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1
> "You may also pay an additional charge to your driver for other costs or inconveniences, such as a parking fee to enter a venue or a *long return trip after arrival at your final destination*."
> 
> I just copied and pasted this from the publicly available pax website today, February 11, 2019.
> ...


Ok, is it just me or did you quote something that doesn't actually appear in the screen shot?

Uber definitely had the "return fee" thing listed in the past but removed it quite a while ago.

That's why I recommend not mentioning a return fee but instead just say "the trip is not financially viable for me" and explain why. Let them offer to make it worth your while and if they don't then cancel the trip.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

AllGold said:


> Ok, is it just me or did you quote something that doesn't actually appear in the screen shot?
> 
> Uber definitely had the "return fee" thing listed in the past but removed it quite a while ago.
> 
> That's why I recommend not mentioning a return fee but instead just say "the trip is not financially viable for me" and explain why. Let them offer to make it worth your while and if they don't then cancel the trip.


I copied and pasted the text, then screen shot it, and added a link directly to the public pax page (no login required). It all matches for me. 100% same text that day. Same text from the first, second, and third time I printed that page for my log book, each of the last three years.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

It must be a live link that is showing something different for me.


----------

